# Finishing a plunge cut. Pull saw or other?



## Filament (14 Jul 2021)

This might seem like an obvious question but I'm fairly new to using a plunge/track saw and was interested what everyone is using to finish a plunge cut? 

What I mean is the little end bit of a plunge cut that the saw can't reach with the blade even on full depth (as its circular) obviously needs cutting out to be able to cleanly finish the cut. What's best? A Japanese pull saw ideally with the same kerf as your track saw blade or something else? 

Thanks


----------



## danst96 (14 Jul 2021)

I dont think you will find a pull saw with the same kerf as a track saw blade unless you have an incredibly thin blade or a massively thick pull saw. I normally just use pull saw and cut using the outside cut edge as a guide to get the cut started and then cut straight.


----------



## Orraloon (17 Jul 2021)

Cant you turn the wood over and cut from the other side. If you carefully use a square to transfer marks on the other side to line up the saw track it should work out fine. I have not used a plunge track saw but done this with a circular saw and home made track. 
Regards
John


----------



## JobandKnock (17 Jul 2021)

Pull saw and sharp chisel to clean up if required. On heavier work, such a glazed panel cut-outs on flush doors where any rough edges will be covered by a moulding I often use a jigsaw. On heavy stuff continually flipping stuff increases the chances if damaging the workpiece as well as my back! It is also a lot slower


----------



## Filament (19 Jul 2021)

That’s great, thanks all.
I think I can flip in some cases and use a jigsaw for others (also been wanting an excuse to buy a pull saw so… ) 

Very much appreciated.


----------

